# Spro Dawg 100



## SMDave (Nov 4, 2007)

Inspired by Jim's post on walking a dog, I decided to pick up a walking bait today. My choice: Spro's Dawg 100. The reason why I chose this bait was because 1) Spro is a company I trust (swivels and bucktail jigs), and 2) these are the exact same colors as lucky crafts, just at half the price. I'm sure there is some difference in action though.

But seriously, these colors are EXACTLY the same as Lucky Crafts. Compare Spro color "Old Glory" to Lucky Craft's "MS American Shad." The pictures do no justice, I bought the Old Glory color Dawg 100 and I have a Lucky Craft Pointer SP100 in American Shad and there is no difference! Here are the links to compare "Old Glory" and "MS American Shad," also look at the similarities between other colors! https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageSPROBAITS-SPD.html# and https://landbigfish.com/tacklestore/showcase.cfm?PID=95. 

I will be doing a review soon on this lure.

Specs: Gamakatsu Trebles, feathered rear treble with some strips of flash, realistic eyes, made in China (Lucky Craft Sammy's are made in Japan) Gamakatsu's made in Japan, reaslistic paint job, MY ESTIMATE: size #4 hooks? This is just an estimate, remember. 9/16 oz, and they didn't give measures, so I measured it myself, minus the hooks, it is 4".

The next time I get out, which may be next year, I will use this Spro Dawg 100 and Jim's Buzzbait which I promised and do a further more in-depth review.


----------



## SMDave (Nov 4, 2007)

I forgot to add, these lures usually go for 6.99 (although I thought I NEEDED it and got it for 7.99 at a local sports store I rarely go to because of high prices). Lucky Crafts go for 15-25 a pop? I'll let you know which is the better value.


----------



## little anth (Nov 5, 2007)

i like the scale pattern those look nice. 8)


----------

